# (monaghan) electrical journeyman certificate



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am from Co. Monaghan I am moving to Calgary, AB.

I was wondering If I am able to convert my IRISH ELECTRICAL PAPERS over to a CANADIAN JOURNEYMAN CERTIFICATE before I do the RED SEAL EXAM. Is this possible???. . . . Any advice would be great?? . . . 

Thanks. . . .


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

FONZIE.IE said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Co. Monaghan I am moving to Calgary, AB.
> 
> ...


Hi Fonzie,

It varies from province to province, you can't just convert your papers. You have to get your papers recognised by the dept for labour and advanced education in your particular province and have documented proof of 9000 hours direct work within the industry ( on the tools experience ). once your credentials have been assessed along with your hours you will be granted permission to take the red seal. I think I paid approx $140 to get the credentials assessed and a further $165 to take the exam.

Good luck Dave


----------

